# Precautions for selling woodworking tools on Craigslist



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

About two weeks ago I posted my old table saw for sale on Craigslist. The first email reply I received was a real person. He came over, examined the saw but wasn't interested...no biggie. I've received roughly 20 more emails since throughout the past 2-weeks and every single one of them was a scammer. In the past I could usually tell a scammer from a real person. However, now it's so difficult anymore. What they have been doing is emailing and asking for my phone number and address. I called a few numbers and received no answers. Once I hung up I immediately started receiving text messages asking if I want insurance quotes, etc. That or I would instantly receive calls from people who spoke very poor english with a phone number from another country showing up on my caller ID. After being fooled by a few of these scams I was starting to get a better idea of who was real or not.

My whole point of writing this is for anyone who is new to Craigslist please be very careful. I've included some things you can do to be safe and how to spot red flags. Feel free to ad to this list.


1. Create a generic email address that you only would use to post or buy on Craigslist. Stay away from using your name, initials or birth dates in the email address. Also, make sure to use an email address that is not linked to social sites like Facebook, Twitter, Myspace, etc. Use something very generic like "[email protected]" just as an example. This way a scammer can't track you down. 

2. If you're selling something on CL, don't put your phone number in the posting. Scammers browse listings for phone numbers to send you junk text messages (if it's a cellphone number). That or they'll call and try to sell you worthless junk. I'd recommend exchanging phone numbers in emails. You may also want to email back and forth a couple times before giving out your number to get a better feel if the person is "real" or a scammer.

3. Meet in a public and well populated place. I like meeting in busy gas station parking lots where there are a lot of people. I'd also only meet in the daytime if possible. Bring a friend along if possible, too.

4. If whatever you're selling is to large/heavy to take to a meeting place, make sure a buddy is with you. Again, I'd only recommend meeting in the daytime.

5. For even extra safe measures, you may also consider purchasing one of those cheap throw-away prepaid cell phones. Only power it on to make or receive calls for CL listings. Once the CL deal is complete power off the phone till you're ready to buy or sell again on CL. This way scammers can't link your name or address to that cell phone. And if they do send you junk texts or calls...who cares...it's not your main phone.

6. If you question a phone number someone gives you don't call it. If their area code is not in your general area do a quick search online to see where that area code belongs to. If it's many states away def do not call it. 

7. About the only other thing I can suggest is to go with your gut feeling and use common sense.

To many bad things have been happening as a result of CL in my area (Akron/Canton-OHIO). A man near where I live was caught using CL to lur people to take care of his farm and ended up killing them. Another man down the road was selling an x-box on CL and a bunch of guys rushed in his house to rob him of it. I just don't want to see someone in this forum get hurt. Hopefully some of these precaustions will help.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Good thoughts. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are my additions, to help sell things on CL: 

1. Take GOOD pictures and host them somewhere other than craigslist. Put them on photobucket, imageshack, wherever... but put them somewhere that you can link to, so the pics are bigger than the tiny little ones CL offers you. 
2. Make a GOOD description of your product you hope to sell. If there are imperfections in it, disclose it.
3. Add "If this listing is up, I still have it. Emails asking if I have it will not be responded to."
4. Add "Emails with no phone numbers will not be responded to"
5. Add "No scammers!" (you'd be surprised how effective this really is... if the bad guy knows you're aware of his existence, he may choose to go elsewhere right from the start)

I agree with the sentiment of meeting in a public place whenever possible. If I'm selling equipment, I'll leave the garage door closed until I verify the individual has the money I'm asking.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*I had good luck selling old tools on Bookoo yardsale site. I didn't post pictures, list phone number, buyers provided their phone number in e-mails. They are not in every city.*


*http://www.lejeuneyardsales.com*


----------



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

In my area it's almost a waste of time to search for tools on Craig's List. There are several dealers in the area that buy every used tool they can find and then re-list them for new prices. For the prices they ask I can't believe they every sell them. There are 3 to 4 phone numbers that show up multiple times on every page.


----------



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> 3. Add "If this listing is up, I still have it. Emails asking if I have it will not be responded to."


I really like this suggestion. Most of the emails I received read "Is this listing still for sale?" Those are spammers for sure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I just made a CL purchase*

I kept seeing this item for a couple of weeks. It was the cheaper of the 3 similar items. I emailed..no response....I callled the mail box was "full" left a pager number...I callled again, mail box is still full, I called the next day, I finally heard back. Guy works nights ...duh. Why not say so. He referred me to his partner who would complete the sale and take the money and help load and provide directions. 
Long story short it all worked out, but with my persistence.
It weighed 1640 lbs and took 3 men to load it.....
Don't make it impossible to complete the sale by being unavailable. :furious: bill


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

The suggestions are good. I have been cautious and have enjoyed great success both buying and selling on Craigs List. It is an excellent resource if used properly. 

It helps to have a paypal acct. for anything out of the area.

Bret


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I kept seeing this item for a couple of weeks. It was the cheaper of the 3 similar items. bill



Bill, what is that? A Marcian jointer? :smile:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a posting for a futon on there a bit ago. Got a call from a guy asking about it, acted very interested. Said he would give me $20 more to take it off craigslist and hold it for him. I said sure no problem. He said his movers would pick it up after I got the check in the mail. Fine, no problem. Few days later I got a check for $2500. I had the futon listed for $120. Apparently he wanted me to cash the check, then write another to his movers. It was so much because they were going to pick up other items for him too. 

I told him no way, if he wanted it that bad that he needs to give me a check for $120, and mail his money to the movers directly. I should probably have reported him somewhere since I'm sure it was a scam, but I just shredded the check. Haven't heard from him since


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> I had a posting for a futon on there a bit ago. Got a call from a guy asking about it, acted very interested. Said he would give me $20 more to take it off craigslist and hold it for him. I said sure no problem. He said his movers would pick it up after I got the check in the mail. Fine, no problem. Few days later I got a check for $2500. I had the futon listed for $120. Apparently he wanted me to cash the check, then write another to his movers. It was so much because they were going to pick up other items for him too.
> 
> I told him no way, if he wanted it that bad that he needs to give me a check for $120, and mail his money to the movers directly. I should probably have reported him somewhere since I'm sure it was a scam, but I just shredded the check. Haven't heard from him since


That's a classic scam. They write the check for too much and ask you to give back the extra then take the item. When the check bounces you're out the item and whatever cash.

I like Taylormade's "No Scammers!" note which I haven't tried. Wonder how it would go taking it a step further. "No Scammers! I relish reporting you to the authorities!"


----------



## DanarchyCustoms (Nov 8, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> I told him no way, if he wanted it that bad that he needs to give me a check for $120, and mail his money to the movers directly. I should probably have reported him somewhere since I'm sure it was a scam, but I just shredded the check. Haven't heard from him since


:thumbsup:
I've heard this somewhere else before, maybe on the interweb. Some person responded to a "Nanny Wanted" ad and communicated quite a bit with the poster. When all was said and done they agreed on a monetary amount for living and watching their kids and she received the check with a few extra thousand dollars listed. Thankfully she didn't fall for it. I guess once you deposit the check into your bank account they can get the account number and do what ever bad folk do nowadays. :thumbdown:
On a positive note, I bought my Ford Truck through Craigslist last year through a dealer and that went smooth. So there is good and bad and like somebody said on here proceed with caution. I too have some things collecting dust that I would like to sell on CL, thanks for the heads up on the precautions.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

One more recommendation: run the machine with the buyer present. You don't want to get accused of selling a broken item when they take it home and use it improperly or whatever.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay After reading this thread. I will neither buy or sell on Craigs List. UGH!!!!

Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Okay After reading this thread. I will neither buy or sell on Craigs List. UGH!!!!



It's a _bit_ alarmist but better safe than sorry. Depending on your area, you can find some GREAT deals on CL. Every single power tool in my shop is from Craigslist. All of em. And I've bought them at ridiculous prices. I've got incredible deals from CL and I look at it every day, even when I don't need anything.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I kept seeing this item for a couple of weeks. It was the cheaper of the 3 similar items. I emailed..no response....I callled the mail box was "full" left a pager number...I callled again, mail box is still full, I called the next day, I finally heard back. Guy works nights ...duh. Why not say so. He referred me to his partner who would complete the sale and take the money and help load and provide directions.
> Long story short it all worked out, but with my persistence.
> It weighed 1640 lbs and took 3 men to load it.....
> Don't make it impossible to complete the sale by being unavailable. :furious: bill


Nice cornice brake!


----------



## luke duke (Feb 8, 2012)

NickSaw76 said:


> About two weeks ago I posted my old table saw for sale on Craigslist. The first email reply I received was a real person. He came over, examined the saw but wasn't interested...no biggie. I've received roughly 20 more emails since throughout the past 2-weeks and every single one of them was a scammer. In the past I could usually tell a scammer from a real person. However, now it's so difficult anymore. What they have been doing is emailing and asking for my phone number and address. I called a few numbers and received no answers. Once I hung up I immediately started receiving text messages asking if I want insurance quotes, etc. That or I would instantly receive calls from people who spoke very poor english with a phone number from another country showing up on my caller ID. After being fooled by a few of these scams I was starting to get a better idea of who was real or not.
> 
> My whole point of writing this is for anyone who is new to Craigslist please be very careful. I've included some things you can do to be safe and how to spot red flags. Feel free to ad to this list.
> 
> ...


Get a Google Voice number. http://www.google.com/googlevoice/about.html


----------



## LuckyNumber7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, Luke_Duke beat me to it while putting together this post 



> 5. For even extra safe measures, you may also consider purchasing one of those cheap throw-away prepaid cell phones. Only power it on to make or receive calls for CL listings. Once the CL deal is complete power off the phone till you're ready to buy or sell again on CL. This way scammers can't link your name or address to that cell phone. And if they do send you junk texts or calls...who cares...it's not your main phone.


What I did was set up a Google Voice number. It's free and you can forward calls / texts from that number to your cell phone.

Here is a screenshot from my Google Voice page so you can see what the options are. (Numbers edited of course )


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> It's a _bit_ alarmist but better safe than sorry. Depending on your area, you can find some GREAT deals on CL. Every single power tool in my shop is from Craigslist. All of em. And I've bought them at ridiculous prices. I've got incredible deals from CL and I look at it every day, even when I don't need anything.


Yes, a tad alarmist. My planer and jointer were CL purchases, made at the seller's home. Both were awesome woodworkers who had some wood ready for me to try them out. The guy with the planer even gave me a tour of his shop when he was showing me other tools for sale. Both sales went off without incident.

However, had I been a dishonest person I could have taken them for a lot. Especially the person who I bought a train table from who told me they were leaving town the next day for a couple weeks for Christmas. People, don't divulge info like that to strangers.


----------



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

there are local CL knock offs out there.... community garage sale type sites that haven't been (nor because of their small scale are likely to be) infected by nefarious Nigerians looking to scam Americans.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> It's a bit alarmist but better safe than sorry. Depending on your area, you can find some GREAT deals on CL. Every single power tool in my shop is from Craigslist. All of em. And I've bought them at ridiculous prices. I've got incredible deals from CL and I look at it every day, even when I don't need anything.


CListahalic. 

I find everything on EBay. Much much safer. 

Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

It doesn't make sense probably for smaller tools, but for large tools that would be very expensive to ship craigslist is the way to go. 

The 14" bandsaw ($100), craftsman table saw ($50), and dremel scroll saw ($80) that I found on craigslist all work great, at least after a little restoration. If I had bought these tools new, I would be out some serious cash. If I had bought them on ebay, I would have to pay some serious shipping. So craigslist definitely has it's place imho.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> It doesn't make sense probably for smaller tools, but for large tools that would be very expensive to ship craigslist is the way to go.
> 
> The 14" bandsaw ($100), craftsman table saw ($50), and dremel scroll saw ($80) that I found on craigslist all work great, at least after a little restoration. If I had bought these tools new, I would be out some serious cash. If I had bought them on ebay, I would have to pay some serious shipping. So craigslist definitely has it's place imho.


I just bought a car, refrigerator and paid zero for shipping. eBay is the way to go for anything. Why would you buy Craftsman?

Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

i got my current job from craigslist. and while i was at it i meet a lovely young lady who likes me. yes she is a real flesh and blood honest to god made lady since birth even *i know cuz i met her an checked =P*

on a side note my junk mail bin blew up apparently from the senders messages i am a in hella demand with african and asian singles 18-25 yrs old. hell they must have had a tournament where i was the prise since they're talking about wifes.

any one who says super hot chick nekked and waiting for you in shady trails inn is a scam or a cop


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had good luck buying and selling on Craigslist. When I sell I use two simple words to run off the scammers "cash only"... I never give my phone number or address and always call them and deal at a neutral site.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> CListahalic.



Guilty. The guys in the band are calling it "Scott's list" now. I have bought and sold literally hundreds of items on CL and I've saved thousands. 

I've never had even CLOSE to a sketchy situation. 

As for the "much much safer" quote, on eBay, you're giving someone your address and you're trusting PayPal or another service with your credit. Plus, you can't check the item out before you pay for it so you have no idea what type of condition your item will arrive in.

Before you go into the whole "well I have a credit card just for eBay and I ship everything to my office", I can argue both sides of this effectively all day, and I've bought and sold a lot on eBay as well. When I need to make money, it goes to eBay. 

When I want a deal? Craigslist all the way. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Paypal is the electronic version of Craigslist Roulette.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

There just aren't enough choices for me on CL. 
The seller can screw you and you have nothing to fall back on.
eBay sellers are rated and the ones with good ratings earn it and are trusted.
With CL I have to deal with going to see the item when the seller is home. To me that sucks.
With eBay I buy it they ship it. I don't have to find their house and drive to it.
Paypal is everywhere including wood working suppliers. Its very safe and easy to use.
CL I have to get cash and take it with me. I don't use cash much anymore.
With eBay I can buy NIB and only if it's 50% less than regular price. If the price goes higher than I want I slip on to the next item that's exactly like the one I let go. I can do this till the price is right.
CL I drive to see the item. One item. 
CL three little picture. Many sellers are too stupid to take good pictures. There endless on eBay.
and so on.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

The problem with eBay is that it's really hard to get a deal anymore thanks to high eBay and PayPal fees plus everyone wanting free shipping, the seller inflates there prices to cover that. Most of the time you can get it new online for the same price or cheaper if you search enough. Now if used in good shape is what your after, then CL is the way to go, just make sure you ask all the right questions before you go. I've driven 75 miles away only to get there and the item not be in the condition as described, now I wasted all that gas and time. Also if selling a big item and asking for cash only may scare off the buyer. Just recently they busted a guy in Baltimore for posting expensive items cash only, when the buyer showed up he robbed and beat them at gun point. Even though the fee can be steep, PayPal is still the way to go. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, Al, it sounds like the part of the country you're in doesn't have an active CL community. Here in Tampa, it's very active. For instance, here are some current "choices" on

table saws
band saws
dust collectors
drill press

I can't begin to tell you how much money I've saved, but suffice it to say it's in the thousands. I've had ZERO problems with anything I've ever purchased off CL, and I get it the same day. I don't have to be home to wait for the delivery. I don't have to wait for the seller to make it to the post office. I don't have to worry about the shipper breaking something in transit.

Like I said, I prefer to SELL on eBay. Why? I make more money than I do on CL. 

Your mileage will vary.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Dopalgangr said:


> The problem with eBay is that it's really hard to get a deal anymore thanks to high eBay and PayPal fees plus everyone wanting free shipping, the seller inflates there prices to cover that. Most of the time you can get it new online for the same price or cheaper if you search enough. Now if used in good shape is what your after, then CL is the way to go, just make sure you ask all the right questions before you go. I've driven 75 miles away only to get there and the item not be in the condition as described, now I wasted all that gas and time. Also if selling a big item and asking for cash only may scare off the buyer. Just recently they busted a guy in Baltimore for posting expensive items cash only, when the buyer showed up he robbed and beat them at gun point. Even though the fee can be steep, PayPal is still the way to go. Good luck and stay safe.


I have never found this to be true. I find what I want in a store then go buy it on EBay. I have in my searches never found anything with an inflated price.
I just searched , table saw and got over 3000 hits. There were less than 50 on CL. And those little pictures. Ugh!

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Yeah, Al, it sounds like the part of the country you're in doesn't have an active CL community. Here in Tampa, it's very active. For instance, here are some current "choices" on
> 
> table saws
> band saws
> ...


Taylor
I don't doubt what your saying and saving money is found on both but I don't have to drive to get mine. There are a lot of creeps out there. I just don't want to go to there house.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I use Craig's List all the time, don't think anything can beat it. All my sales and purchases are CASH ONLY. However I always put my phone number in the ad simply because I get much better responses when people have the option to call and text vs. email. I live in Iowa and I feel that the people here are a little more trustworthy than in other parts of the country, but I still get the occasional scammer, but it is always through email, never had one call or text. When I make a sale I always meet them in a public place like a gas station or fast food joint, and if the item is too big to take into town than I always take it outside in the driveway and shut the garage doors down. There is no reason for them to be in my garage and possibly "scope it out"


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought my AP1300 on CL for $100. I found one on eBay for that price, but it was another $100 to ship it. I'd never find the jointer I paid $200 for.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I just bought a car, refrigerator and paid zero for shipping. eBay is the way to go for anything. Why would you buy Craftsman?
> 
> Al B
> 
> Can't make any money in wood


Ebay has it's place too, but no shipping is ever free, the seller just inflates his price to cover it. It's certainly not a rule, but almost always, craigslist is going to be a better place then ebay to look for deals on larger items. 

And I bought a vintage craftsman table saw because it was $50 and cuts straight.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Ebay has it's place too, but no shipping is ever free, the seller just inflates his price to cover it. It's certainly not a rule, but almost always, craigslist is going to be a better place then ebay to look for deals on larger items.
> 
> And I bought a vintage craftsman table saw because it was $50 and cuts straight.


Okay the above statement is not correct. I bought a refrig. on eBay for much less than I found in all the best prices in town. There was no shipping cost added at any location. Granted when I buy from the box store the item was shipped to the store so somewhere in the price the shipping was paid. As in all things we buy in the stores.

But to say the price was inflated to cover the shipping is not the case. I bought a porter cable 690 router with base and plunge base in case never used never opened for $145. Free shipping to the comforts of my home. The best price I could find on line was just under a $100 more with shipping extra. You would be hard pressed to find this item on CL.

I have never made a purchase on EBay that some of you have described. 

Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> Okay the above statement is not correct. I bought a refrig. on eBay for much less than I found in all the best prices in town. There was no shipping cost added at any location. Granted when I buy from the box store the item was shipped to the store so somewhere in the price the shipping was paid. As in all things we buy in the stores.
> 
> But to say the price was inflated to cover the shipping is not the case. I bought a porter cable 690 router with base and plunge base in case never used never opened for $145. Free shipping to the comforts of my home. The best price I could find on line was just under a $100 more with shipping extra. You would be hard pressed to find this item on CL.
> 
> ...


You are clearly the exception. And I say this with years of buying and selling on eBay.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

cocheseuga said:


> You are clearly the exception. And I say this with years of buying and selling on eBay.


+1

I have been shopping (and selling) on ebay almost as long as there has been an ebay, and it is extremely rare to find a good deal on a larger item due to shipping. If you've found such a deal, consider yourself one of the lucky few. 

On the other hand, if you're willing to put the time into it, deals can sometimes be found on smaller items. Or you can rack up like me on larger items on the "clist".


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> +1
> 
> I have been shopping (and selling) on ebay almost as long as there has been an ebay, and it is extremely rare to find a good deal on a larger item due to shipping. If you've found such a deal, consider yourself one of the lucky few.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're willing to put the time into it, deals can sometimes be found on smaller items. Or you can rack up like me on larger items on the "clist".


Toast

Okay I would like to challenge you to a price check. Delta 36-L352 3hp Table Saw UNISAW® w/ 52" BIESEMEYER EBay price $2999 free shipping and a mail in $300 rebate. 

This is sold everywhere by the gross. Very easy to find. This is my next purchase and they will bring it to my front door FREE and unload it. Can you beat it? Do you think the price is jacked to cover the shipping? You may find a better price. I only put about 10 minutes into the search and I didn't find one on CL to even have the opportunity to go pick up.

Let me know,

Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

The title of this topic was "Precautions for selling woodworking tools on Craigslist".

I'm a huge advocate for CL! I think around 80% of all my woodworking tools I've purchased have come from CL. I've got stories where I purchased a tool used it for a while just to upgrade it later on. In several cases even turning a profit.

Anytime I ever looked on ebay for a larger power tool such as a: jointer, floor drill press, contractor saw or larger the price combined with the shipping cost made the total unreasonable for me. I even went in and did advanced searches for items near me and I never could find anything worthwhile. A few of the ones I did find near me were listed as local pickup not allowed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

MariahHolt said:


> The title of this topic was "Precautions for selling woodworking tools on Craigslist".
> 
> I'm a huge advocate for CL! I think around 80% of all my woodworking tools I've purchased have come from CL. I've got stories where I purchased a tool used it for a while just to upgrade it later on. In several cases even turning a profit.
> 
> Anytime I ever looked on ebay for a larger power tool such as a: jointer, floor drill press, contractor saw or larger the price combined with the shipping cost made the total unreasonable for me. I even went in and did advanced searches for items near me and I never could find anything worthwhile. A few of the ones I did find near me were listed as local pickup not allowed.


I listed a very good example of a deal on EBAY that is up for anyone to better. It took all of 10 minutes to find and I'm sure CL does not have such a DEAL. 

Powermatic 1610079 PJ882 2 HP Parallelogram 8" Jointer on EBay Free shipping $2199.99. I would like to see this deal beat on CL.


Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

You're narrowing the constraints of your examples to make the results work in your favor. How about not picking brand new equipment, which is not what CL is for?


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*Excellent info*

Never posted anything on Craigslist, from what has been said, don't think i will. I've always had good results with a local paper or trader magazine anyway. Thanks for your input! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

NickSaw76 said:


> What they have been doing is emailing and asking for my phone number and address. I called a few numbers and received no answers. Once I hung up I immediately started receiving text messages asking if I want insurance quotes, etc. That or I would instantly receive calls from people who spoke very poor english with a phone number from another country showing up on my caller ID. After being fooled by a few of these scams I was starting to get a better idea of who was real or not.


It is as bad as you said, I never give out a phone number and always use a Gmail account that I can burn when done.




> 3. Meet in a public and well populated place. I like meeting in busy gas station parking lots where there are a lot of people. I'd also only meet in the daytime if possible. Bring a friend along if possible, too.



Horrible but true. Thieves can use a CL ad as a front to case out your shop or home and see what's worth stealing and how to get in. 
Worse, they can scope out your family to see if there are attractive children worth abducting and selling to child sex slavers. Or they can just show up in force and do the job right then.

When one thinks of one's children at risk ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
That's a big thing to put on one's plate just to sell a widget for a few bucks


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Toast
> 
> Okay I would like to challenge you to a price check. Delta 36-L352 3hp Table Saw UNISAW® w/ 52" BIESEMEYER EBay price $2999 free shipping and a mail in $300 rebate.
> 
> ...


Sure, but first you find a vintage (cast iron), fully working, craftsman table saw for $50 and free shipping on ebay. 

Because I just bought one two weeks ago on craigslist, and the guy delivered it right to my workshop.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Al, sorry I fell off this thread, but I just came back from picking up a 1950 Delta Rockwell 4" jointer that had been sitting in a garage for 20 years untouched for $45. It needs minimal rust removal but operates fine and has (at the time) new blades on it. Craigslist. I'll extend the "challenge" to you, as well.

Find me the following:

Ryobi 10" table saw with all the accessories and two new blades for $100 (later sold for $200)










Delta Contractor 10" table saw for $60 (later sold for $190)










Craftsman Hybrid table saw with Biesemeyer fence, 2 Forrest WWII blades, HF Dust Collector, 20' hose, 5 blast gates multiple accessories and hose clamps and cyclone lid for trash can: $370 










Milwaukee 12" SCMS with Delta folding/rolling stand and 6 new blades: $175










1950 Delta Milwaukee 14" bandsaw with new tires, new blades $175










Stanley Sweetheart level, square, marking guage, Bailey jack plane, Stanley block plane: $30 (all of it)










Delta 16.5 DP and Delta 6 belt, 9" disc sander with cabinets: $175










Delta 50-860 Air cleaner: $45










New in box Ridgid 13" planer and Ridgid OSS behind it: $220










Jet mini lathe with 15 Buck Bros tools: $190










Shop Fox Mortising machine with two new chisels: $100










Those are the ones that I have pics of on me. There's PLENTY of other finds and deals I've made on CL, but those should prove to any doubters that deals ARE out there.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice scores taylor! And I thought I was doing good on there.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Not to push this thread off topic any more, I've got this thread where I talk about my CL tips.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/my-craigslist-tips-experience-18279/#post299741


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> You're narrowing the constraints of your examples to make the results work in your favor. How about not picking brand new equipment, which is not what CL is for?


I simply picked a simple example for those that use statements like ALWAYS and EVERY TIME. When its just not the case. If you want to drive all over Gods creation, bang the drum. I just like having it sent to my door. 

Someone made a statement about inflating the price to cover the shipping and I proved that is not ALWAYS the case. If you would like to show me the same deal on CL then you might have something to back up the statements. Otherwise the blanket statements fail.

Also there isn't much made in this world that can't be found on eBay. CL did not post up a single match in my area. Which is not a small community by any means.

Try scanning a bar code with a smart phone and have it pop up on CL.

So anyone.....have a shot at it.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Sure, but first you find a vintage (cast iron), fully working, craftsman table saw for $50 and free shipping on ebay.
> 
> Because I just bought one two weeks ago on craigslist, and the guy delivered it right to my workshop.


Why would I want a Craftsman? And you didnt get free shipping if you burned gas at 3.50 a gal.

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman. 

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toast
Search on eBay Vintage Craftsman table saw. They have one in good working condition for $35. Shipping is as free as CL. LMAO

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I think you guys will do just fine on CL. I haven't damned it. But some here have made some dumb posts about eBay that clearly are not true. I proved that in short time. My examples were pointing out how wrong you could be about eBay not that one was better than the other. Geeez.

Nothing here from CL or EBay. But then when I purchased most of this neither had been invented yet.

Al B

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> I simply picked a simple example for those that use statements like ALWAYS and EVERY TIME. When its just not the case. If you want to drive all over Gods creation, bang the drum. I just like having it sent to my door.
> 
> Someone made a statement about inflating the price to cover the shipping and I proved that is not ALWAYS the case. If you would like to show me the same deal on CL then you might have something to back up the statements. Otherwise the blanket statements fail.
> 
> ...


No, you picked new examples that fit your narrow point. Have fun on EBay, those of us who know better look elsewhere. I personally got tired of having funds put in limbo by those crooks for no reason. At least buying locally if someone tries to rip you off, you can call the police. With Paypal, they've made robbery legal.


I'll be having fun with my Craftsman jointer.


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

This has been an entertaining thread to follow...with 52 posts on this you'd think you guys were sorting out the peace in the middle east lol


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> No, you picked new examples that fit your narrow point. Have fun on EBay, those of us who know better look elsewhere. I personally got tired of having funds put in limbo by those crooks for no reason. At least buying locally if someone tries to rip you off, you can call the police. With Paypal, they've made robbery legal.
> 
> I'll be having fun with my Craftsman jointer.


I've had good luck buying and selling on CL. I think to sum it up Al is old school, if you're looking to buy new it's hard to beat amazon especially if you order a lot and take advantage of their free 2day shipping program for $79 a yr. pretty sweet!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Amazon is fantastic.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> No, you picked new examples that fit your narrow point. Have fun on EBay, those of us who know better look elsewhere. I personally got tired of having funds put in limbo by those crooks for no reason. At least buying locally if someone tries to rip you off, you can call the police. With Paypal, they've made robbery legal.
> 
> I'll be having fun with my Craftsman jointer.


Could you state a fact and back it up or do you just want to beller? Your post made no sense to me. Even Rockler uses paypal.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

adrianmcmanus said:


> This has been an entertaining thread to follow...with 52 posts on this you'd think you guys were sorting out the peace in the middle east lol


I guess you missed my $35 dollar Craftsman find in a earlier post.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Also My EBay deal beat the amazon price.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> Could you state a fact and back it up or do you just want to beller? Your post made no sense to me. Even Rockler uses paypal.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


I'm sure Google works where you are. Millions of stories where Paypal held, took away or denied funds. I personally enjoyed where they made someone destroy a $2000 violin AND made them refund the money. Awesome.

I don't really care if Rockler takes Paypal. I have a car and go to the store and pay how I wish.


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Also My EBay deal beat the amazon price.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


Saying eBay is better than amazon is like saying an encyclopedia is better than using the internet!

Come on old school...

You aren't that guy that bought one of those get rich quick "buying and selling on eBay" kits on the tv at 3:00am are you?!?!?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Perhaps related to johnray.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Al, I see your point now. You're purchasing multi-thousand dollar new equipment, that is out of reach and expectations for a lot of hobbyist-type woodworkers. We're no longer comparing apples. Your apples are shinier and a lot more expensive. :thumbsup:

With eBay, you're competing with millions of other potential buyers as well as the sellers friends who may or may not be bidding you up. 

With Craigslist, it's first come, first served, and if you're diligent, you can strike quickly before others see it. If I were looking to buy something new I MAY give eBay a glance, but more than likely, I'd land on Amazon.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

this is about to get good im about to go get the popcorn


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Not to throw water on the fire but at some point I think we can agree to disagree. There is room for lots of different opinions and everyone has their own comfort zone and way of doing business. The right deal is the one that you are willing to make, regardless of where it is. Now go make something! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Woodworkingkid said:


> this is about to get good im about to go get the popcorn





Shop Dad said:


> Not to throw water on the fire but at some point I think we can agree to disagree. There is room for lots of different opinions and everyone has their own comfort zone and way of doing business. The right deal is the one that you are willing to make, regardless of where it is. Now go make something! :thumbsup:


Judging by these last two posts, my last post was poorly written, and therefore misinterpreted, so I've edited it. 

I mean no harm, I come in peace, and now (I think) I understand our differences of opinion and I'm done trying to argue the point. 

Peace and love, peace and love.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

adrianmcmanus said:


> Saying eBay is better than amazon is like saying an encyclopedia is better than using the internet!
> 
> Come on old school...
> 
> You aren't that guy that bought one of those get rich quick "buying and selling on eBay" kits on the tv at 3:00am are you?!?!?


Let's go head to head on any item. I can find it for less on eBay more times than not. Talk is cheap. Old school. That's funny.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Al, I see your point now. You're purchasing multi-thousand dollar new equipment, that is out of reach and expectations for a lot of hobbyist-type woodworkers. We're no longer comparing apples. Your apples are shinier and a lot more expensive. :thumbsup:
> 
> With eBay, you're competing with millions of other potential buyers as well as the sellers friends who may or may not be bidding you up.
> 
> ...


I just would like any of you to pick any item and go head to head. This is the next item I am buying on eBay.
80/20 Inc 15 Series 6515 Single Flange Linear Bearing (Brake Kit Ready $56.99 on Amazon. $47.13 on eBay. You do the math. Anyone ? Bueller?

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Sigh... just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in. 

We're not talking the same here, Al. You're buying new and Craigslist is 90% used. Totally different story.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> You're narrowing the constraints of your examples to make the results work in your favor. How about not picking brand new equipment, which is not what CL is for?


This is what we call apples to apples. go ahead and pick your apple and I will match it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Sigh... just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in.
> 
> We're not talking the same here, Al. You're buying new and Craigslist is 90% used. Totally different story.


I think you will find in the beginning of this thread someone made the incorrect statement that prices were inflated to cover shipping, and not good for big items. Then they wanted a vintage saw for less than $50. I found one for $35 in good condition. I didn't bring on the negative CL stuff. I just stated I like EBay. 

The pontificators here need to post some facts.

I don't mean to be tuff but put up or shut up. Show me. I posted BIG items and VINTAGE. What the deuce? Apples to apples. Geez!

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright, I'll bite. Apparently you missed the third page of this thread, where I posted 11 pictures of items I got off CL for what I consider to be good deals. When I said "later sold for..." that indicates I sold it for that price after I used it. 

Please find anything even remotely close to what I paid for any of those things. If you need model numbers, let me know. I'll start you off... Milwaukee 6955-20. Have fun, I'll be restoring my new to me antique jointer.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

And I also mentioned the Ryobi planer that's double what I paid for. But I suppose that doesn't count. 

Another huge advantage of buying local - try before you buy. Cheaper isn't better if it doesn't work properly.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I think you will find in the beginning of this thread someone made the incorrect statement that prices were inflated to cover shipping, and not good for big items. Then they wanted a vintage saw for less than $50. I found one for $35 in good condition. I didn't bring on the negative CL stuff. I just stated I like EBay.
> 
> The pontificators here need to post some facts.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll call your bluff. Post the link to this magical, fully working, vintage craftsman table saw you speak of, that is a mere $35 plus free shipping. 

And if you have trouble with that, I'll make it even easier on you. I just bought a 14" cast iron bandsaw for $100, deleviered to my door. Find that on ebay.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Ok, I'll call your bluff. Post the link to this magical, fully working, vintage craftsman table saw you speak of, that is a mere $35 plus free shipping.
> 
> And if you have trouble with that, I'll make it even easier on you. I just bought a 14" cast iron bandsaw for $100, deleviered to my door. Find that on ebay.


I just searched on eBay vintage craftsman table saw. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-V...aultDomain_0&hash=item1e6ada4cc9#ht_500wt_922

Here u go.

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Ok, I'll call your bluff. Post the link to this magical, fully working, vintage craftsman table saw you speak of, that is a mere $35 plus free shipping.
> 
> And if you have trouble with that, I'll make it even easier on you. I just bought a 14" cast iron bandsaw for $100, deleviered to my door. Find that on ebay.


toast your so funny. Delivered to your door.

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

You might not be very familar with how ebay works, but that listing is for "local pickup" only, so that price does not include shipping. Not much of a deal if you have to drive a few thousand miles to pick it up is it?

And for the record, nobody likes a tool snob. I have a workshop full of craftsman tools, and proud of them.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Alright, I'll bite. Apparently you missed the third page of this thread, where I posted 11 pictures of items I got off CL for what I consider to be good deals. When I said "later sold for..." that indicates I sold it for that price after I used it.
> 
> Please find anything even remotely close to what I paid for any of those things. If you need model numbers, let me know. I'll start you off... Milwaukee 6955-20. Have fun, I'll be restoring my new to me antique jointer.


Taylor

I think I will point out again. All I said was no thanks to CL and you guys all pounced. Not a single word did i say that would insult. I saw your post of pics. Good for you. My point was that CL was not for me due to the posts from you and others. You all helped me formulate that opinion. I have tried CL it's not for me. 

I've tried to find a better price on Amazon. To this day I have maybe only tried 10 times but I have never found a better price that beats the item I have found on eBay. From now on I will try to better my purchases by checking Amazon. It hasn't come through yet but if it did don't you know I'd be all over it. I posted two items I am purchasing and asked anyone to show me a better price. I could not find a better price on Amazon. So if it's okay with you guys I'll go ahead and hit the "buy it now" button.

Also, I am not poor. It's not important that I purchase every wood working tool at rock bottom price. But I do like to shop, if I have the time. I find what I want and then search the net for the best price. Having to go to someone's house is work and time I don't have. I run a business and have a family and somehow I find time to woodwork. I have a very nice complete shop and don't really need any tools. I'm also a wood snob and don't buy off brands or cheaper tools. 

Al B
I haven't an ax to grind when it comes to CL but from what I have read here and heard.....no thanks. I thought the post about precaution was excellent. I would not have thought of those mentioned and would have been easy prey.

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> You might not be very familar with how ebay works, but that listing is for "local pickup" only, so that price does not include shipping. Not much of a deal if you have to drive a few thousand miles to pick it up is it?
> 
> And for the record, nobody likes a tool snob. I have a workshop full of craftsman tools, and proud of them.


I do know it was a pick up item. I was trying to play fare and compare apples to apples. CL listings require being picked up. I have only bought 170 items on eBay. So yes I'm new to eBay.

How's that crow taste Toast?

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> You might not be very familar with how ebay works, but that listing is for "local pickup" only, so that price does not include shipping. Not much of a deal if you have to drive a few thousand miles to pick it up is it?
> 
> And for the record, nobody likes a tool snob. I have a workshop full of craftsman tools, and proud of them.


The above post is reason one why I don't use CL. I don't like driving to pick it up.

Hoot Hoot!! Thanks Toast

Al B

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Taylor

See you at the Hub.

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I do know it was a pick up item. I was trying to play fare and compare apples to apples. CL listings require being picked up. I have only bought 170 items on eBay. So yes I'm new to eBay.
> 
> How's that crow taste Toast?
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


Here's the problem with your statements. Craigslist listings are all local, which means very little investment in gas, or even better lots of craigslist sellers are willing to deliver items straight to your door. On the other hand, your ebay example would take several days for me to drive to and pick-up. That's a huge, huge investment in time and gas money. Only a complete idiot would think that's a good deal.

So again, even using your own examples, craigslist wins when it comes to buying large used tools. Feel free to finish your own crow dinner before you respond.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay Toast you have moved into the mook category. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

toasterburn said:


> Here's the problem with your statements. Craigslist listings are all local, which means very little investment in gas, or even better lots of craigslist sellers are willing to delvier items straight to your door. On the other hand, your ebay example would take several days for me to drive to and pick-up. That's a huge, huge investment in time and gas money. Only a complete idiot would think that's a good deal.
> 
> So again, even using your own examples, craigslist wins when it comes to buying large used tools. Feel free to finish your own crow dinner before you respond.


Let him think what he wants.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Al, you're right. You win. eBay is better than Craigslist. 

And if you're talking about the Hub bar in downtown Tampa, you may very well run into me there. I've been known to frequent it from time to time.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Al, you're right. You win. eBay is better than Craigslist.
> 
> And if you're talking about the Hub bar in downtown Tampa, you may very well run into me there. I've been known to frequent it from time to time.


Taylor
I love the Hub. I ran into a bud from home I hadn't seen in 20 years there.

And yes EBay is right for me.

Al B

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------

